# Ha ha boys......you wish!!!!



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

This is an actual extract from a Home Economics textbook printed in the
early 60's. Those were the days.

*The Good Wife Guide.*

Have dinner ready. Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a
delicious meal ready on time for his return from work. This is a way of
letting him know that you have been thinking about him and are
concerned about his needs. Most men are hungry when they come
home and the prospect of a good meal (especially his favourite dish) 
is part of the warm welcome needed.

Prepare yourself. Take 15 minutes to rest so you will be refreshed when
he arrives. Touch up your make-up, put a ribbon in your hair and be
fresh looking. He has just been with a lot of work weary people. Be a
little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may
need a lift and one of your duties is to provide it.

Clear away the clutter. Make one last trip through the main part of the
house just before your husband arrives. Gather up school books, toys,
papers etc. and then run a dust cloth over the tables. During the
colder months of the year you should prepare and light a fire for him to
unwind by. Your husband will feel he has reached a haven of rest and order 
and it will give you a lift too. After all, catering for his comfort will
provide you with immense personal satisfaction.

Minimise all noise. At the time of his arrival eliminate all noise of
the washer, dryer or vacuum. Try to encourage the children to be quiet.
Be happy to see him. Greet him with a warm smile and show sincerity in
your desire to please him. Listen to him. You may have a dozen
important things to tell him, but the moment of his arrival is not the time. 
Let him talk first, remember his topics of conversation are more important
than yours.

Make the evening his. Never complain if he comes home late or goes out
to dinner or other places of entertainment without you. Instead, try to
understand his world of strain and pressure and his very real need to
be at home and relax. Try to make sure your home is a place of peace,
order and tranquillity where your husband can renew himself in body and
spirit. Don't greet him with complaints and problems. Don't complain if
he's late home for dinner, or even stays out all night. Count this as
minor compared to what he might have gone through that day.

Make him comfortable. Have him lean back in a comfortable chair or have
him lie down in the bedroom. Have a cool or warm drink ready for him.
Arrange the pillow and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low,
soothing and pleasant voice. Don't ask him questions about his actions
or question his judgement or integrity. Remember, he is the master of
the house and as such will always exercise his will with fairness and
truthfulness.

Once he has had a chance to have his evening meal clear the dishes and
wash up promptly. If your husband should offer to help decline his
offer as he may feel obliged to repeat this offer and after a long rking day
he does not need the extra work. Encourage your husband to pursue his
hobbies and interests and be supportive without seeming to encroach. If
you have any little hobbies yourself try not to bore him speaking of
these, as women's interests are often rather trivial compared to men's.

At the end of the evening tidy the home ready for the morning and again
think ahead to his breakfast needs. Your husband's breakfast is vital
if he is to face the outside world in a positive fashion.

Once you have both retired to the bedroom prepare yourself for bed as
promptly as possible. Whilst feminine hygiene is of the utmost
importance your tired husband does not want to queue for the bathroom
as he would have to do for his train. But remember to look your best when
going to bed. Try to achieve a look that is welcoming without being
obvious. If you need to apply face-cream or hair-rollers wait until he
is asleep as this can be shocking to a man last thing at night.

When it comes to the possibility of intimate relations with your
husband it is important to remember your marriage vows and in particular 
your commitment to obey him. If he feels that he needs to sleep immediately 
then so be it. In all things be lead by your husband's wishes, do not pressure him 
in any way to stimulate intimacy. Should your husband suggest 
congress then accede humbly all the while being mindful that a man's satisfaction 
is more important than a woman's. When he reaches his moment of fulfilment 
a small moan from yourself is encouraging to him and quite sufficient to indicate any 
enjoyment that you may have had. Should your husband suggest any of the 
more unusual practices be obedient and uncomplaining but register any reluctance 
by remaining silent. It is likely that your husband will then fall promptly asleep 
so adjust your clothing, freshen up and apply your night time face and hair 
care products. You may then set the alarm so that you can arise 
shortly before him in the morning. 
This will enable you to have his morning cup of tea ready when he awakes.

Those were the days :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Those were the days :lol: :lol: :lol:


were ? :?: :?

Just kidding :wink: 

Would be kind of nice though


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

this is what i come home to every night  
or was it a dream


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

See? :lol: 


> catering for his comfort will provide you with immense personal satisfaction





> Let him talk first, remember his topics of conversation are more important than yours.





> ...as women's interests are often rather trivial compared to men's.





> Should your husband suggest any of the more unusual practices be obedient and uncomplaining but register any reluctance by remaining silent.


Where is V. ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

silkman said:


> See? :lol:
> 
> 
> > catering for his comfort will provide you with immense personal satisfaction
> ...


Hmm I think I know where he learnt it from now


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I can't believe that people knew all this as long ago as the sixties, clearly a lost art that need reviving, well done Terri :wink:

H


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> clearly a lost art that need reviving
> 
> H


Have we met?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > clearly a lost art that need reviving
> ...


Send me your picture and I'll let you know [smiley=whip.gif]

H


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


You have a PM :wink: :-*


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm curious; what are the "unusual practices". to which it refers?

Something other than the missionary position, or a ride up the marmite motorway? 

I didn't think such things existed in the olden days. 

Shocked and stunned.

Specsman 8)


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Just re read this; is it 100% genuine :? :?:


----------

